# Temps batterie ipod nano 6g



## istéphanoi42 (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'ipod nano 6g, je solicite votre aide.
Je me demandais combien de temps dure la batterie d'un ipod nano 6G en veille ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## istéphanoi42 (18 Décembre 2010)

Y a-t-il un possesseur d'ipod nano 6g ?


----------

